# Dear Dr.Bob3j



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

I have 161 router bits, bit only 37 guide bushes of different sizes. Do I need to buy more. I have no 1" o/d guide. Worried of Altrincham.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Out of the 37 template guides, I would hazard a guess that not more than 3 or 4 are in regular use, however the 1" (25mm) is a VERY useful size that goes together with many sizes of cutter to make mentally calculating off-sets a simple matter.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mike

All I can say you can't have to many guides or off set rings..the ones I use most are the 1" OD and the 1 1/2" guides, you can always go down but it's hard to up in size if you don't have one on hand..I also use the guides or to say the choke the hole size down type all the time 

====



Mike Wingate said:


> I have 161 router bits, bit only 37 guide bushes of different sizes. Do I need to buy more. I have no 1" o/d guide. Worried of Altrincham.


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

I've only around 150 router bits* and 26 guide bushes, but I do have the big ones. Someone once told me size matters!

Deprived of Istria !

BTW, what do you use to get PC style brass guide bushes onto a DW625 ? 
Their box must be the worst designed I've ever come across. You've got to dismantle the regular guide bush and dust extraction duct for it to go in the box and then it all rattles around,along with the guide bars, as there is no dedicated place for any of them. Ryobi's boxes are much better designed. Even my cheapo Einhell and Macallister have better designed boxes.

Cheers

Peter

*I was quite surprised when I counted.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Peter

I know it can be a PITA but the easy way ,just put on a MilesCraft plate and then that error is gone..just put the guide in place and put it in the MilesCraft plate a easy 1,2,3 thing..
Amazon.com: Milescraft 1201 Base Plate / Bushing Set for Routers: Home Improvement
Amazon.com: DEWALT DW625 3 HP Variable Speed Electronic Plunge Router: Home Improvement
http://www.amazon.com/Milescraft-1216-TurnLock-Metal-Bushing/dp/B001JEOIGS/ref=pd_cp_hi_2

I don't know for sure how many I have,, I have lost count  (guides and bits ) hahahaha

====



istracpsboss said:


> I've only around 150 router bits* and 26 guide bushes, but I do have the big ones. Someone once told me size matters!
> 
> Deprived of Istria !
> 
> ...


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Thanks Bob

I didn't think of that. I've already got one. I just realised that with the Milescraft ones and some Dakota ones, I've a dozen more guide bushings, too.

I was thinking in terms of a metal disc sized for the DW with two cs holes and a hole in for fitting PC bushings. I'm slightly surprised they aren't a standard item. They wouldn't be expensive. 
My PC set came with quite a smart brass adaptor but I think it suits Makita and Freud.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

I have just come upstairs from the workshop. Accepted a friend on this site, not more than a few cm's above me. I have just started a DW625e PC router bush adapter from a plate of 2mm alloy. I marked it out from one that came with the router. Bored the hole with a step drill to 28mm, and then gradually drum sanded the centre to a fine fit with the PC guide. I will bandsaw the outside tomorrow. I have a trend base that takes the PC bushes already. But you can't ever have enough.


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Interesting. There wasn't one with mine, although there are references to one being supplied in the online literature. I couldn't find any references to it in the parts list either.
It's frustrating having my metalworking shop still in storage as it would be a simple job to knock one up.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

http://www.mtmc.co.uk/product.asp?cookiecheck=yes&P_ID=18943
part 116. There was a cast fancier version that takes tubes, although that may have come with the Elu 177e.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Adaptors for Threaded Guide Bushes : Buy Adaptors for Threaded Guide Bushes at Axminster Power Tool Centre

=====


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

Adapters
Leigh Industries - Joining Tradition With Today


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

Adapters

WWW...Wingate's Wood Works.


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Thanks guys. I should have thought of Leigh and the Axminster connection, as I got a Ryobi one off them. 

In the interim, following the suggestion that there should have been one with it, as I couldn't find a part number on the DW site, I contacted DW directly to enquire as to the p/n.

They very kindly offered to send one FOC. The ones on the Leigh site look like a casting rather than the basic metal disc with one big and two small holes that I had envisaged.
It will be interesting to see what arrives from DW.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

New template copy bush for 1/4" bit. Just machined up this bush. 7/8" od, 3/8" id to suit new PC guide.


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Looks good Mike. While you are in the mood you can do me one too !
Where did you get your set from ?

Cheers

Peter


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

bobj3 said:


> Adaptors for Threaded Guide Bushes : Buy Adaptors for Threaded Guide Bushes at Axminster Power Tool Centre
> 
> =====


Interestingly, I came to use their one I'd bought for my Ryobi yesterday and it is a tad too big to fit properly. The disc doesn't quite seat in the cast recess in the Ryobi. It needs a skim from the circumference. I was surprised, as they aren't cheap.
I was also going to use the 1" PC guide that came with my Micro Dado jig and that doesn't seat properly either. It needs an undercut at the top of the thread to allow it to go in another millimetre.
Looks like I'll have to pull my Hobbymat lathe out of store.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

Check out mids-tools in shops, search router guide.


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

I thought my Silverline one was cheap but that's even better.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

This is a Silverline set. 10 piece, 2 rings, a Freud adapter and 7 guides, no 1" guide.


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

I got mine from Silverline via Amazon but it wasn't as cheap as yours though. ISTR mine was about UKP15, which I thought was good at the time.
All I need now is the inlay set,although if I pull the Hobbymat out I could just make the ring.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Peter

That's a nice little lathe 
You may want to check out the link below I use them all the time..
Check out the kits 
LittleMachineShop.com - New Products
==========



istracpsboss said:


> I got mine from Silverline via Amazon but it wasn't as cheap as yours though. ISTR mine was about UKP15, which I thought was good at the time.
> All I need now is the inlay set,although if I pull the Hobbymat out I could just make the ring.
> 
> Cheers
> ...


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

It's served me well Bob. I bought it back in the old days when East Germany was desperate for hard currency and was selling them for peanuts. My only beef with it is that it doesn't use half nuts for the carriage travel so I've got to wind it back all the time. 
My bigger lathe is a Boxford. That's British and was originally based on the South Bend. Both are pretty well tooled up. Boxfords were popular in schools and once the schools no longer taught metalwork, everything came onto the open market. Schools had a habit of ordering every accessory you could think of and many were sold still in the original grease, having sat in the stores for 25yrs, completely unused. 
The demise of the British engineering industry (and the need for apprentices) may have been bad for the country, but it was great for home shop machinists. 50 yrs ago, they were lucky to have a lathe and adapted them to do all sorts of things, but latterly, most guys I knew had very well equipped workshops.

Thanks for the link.

Cheers

Peter


----------

